# my first betta! ;D



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

His name is Zero... and he's a crown-tail betta.... just cleaned his tank.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

now that is a beautiful Betta......congrats


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a marble to me. Very pretty fish!!!!


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! 

He's really active too. ;D Nice and healthy.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

love his coloring!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Did you get that name off of Holes? lol, or just think of it. Either way love the name, and love the betta!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

@rb500

No. He reminded me of Tim Burton, so I named it after one of his characters. 

Jack's dog.... ZERO! ;D


----------

